# Coolant fans constantly turning on/off



## SIXGUN (Apr 19, 2015)

I know there are several threads on this. I still can't find a straight answer. I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS with the 1.4L. The temp never gets above the hash mark right below halfway on the temp gauge. This is normal operating temp. Why are the fans constantly turning on and off? There is no way the fans should be coming on and off all day with the temp at normal. This is with no AC or anything else on. This is NOT RIGHT. I just came home from a 50 mile highway trip. I pull into garage with the temp at normal, and there go the fans again! I'm I missing something here? Is there a reflash that I need? Help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your coolant level. Also, there is an ECU reflash to address cooling fan issues.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

mine does this same exact thing, I thought it was normal LOL & I need to bring her to the dealer for the 1st check up. I just hit 3,908 miles on her


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> Check your coolant level. Also, there is an ECU reflash to address cooling fan issues.


Excellent, thanks for the info, I'm having this same issue as well. Fan comes on full blast and shuts off after a couple seconds. Mostly does it with the a/c on, but it's not correct. Never stays on long enough to do anything. I would think it would come on and maintain a steady rpm for a longer period of time like my silverado and my wife's traverse. I'll have them do this when I take it in for the steering reflash.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tntfaguy said:


> Excellent, thanks for the info, I'm having this same issue as well. Fan comes on full blast and shuts off after a couple seconds. Mostly does it with the a/c on, but it's not correct. Never stays on long enough to do anything. I would think it would come on and maintain a steady rpm for a longer period of time like my silverado and my wife's traverse. I'll have them do this when I take it in for the steering reflash.


Hi Tntfaguy,

Glad to see you are going to bring this to the dealership's attention! I definitely look forward to your updates with this, and if you need any additional assistance, feel free to let me know in a private message. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Aren't you assuming the temp just stays perfectly regulated without any help?

For 60 years fans have turned themselves on and off depending on the needs of the coolant systems. What the OP described seems normal to me. However, the way tntfaguy describes it seems broken.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SIXGUN said:


> The temp never gets above the hash mark right below halfway on the temp gauge. This is normal operating temp.


Keep in mind that's not a true temp gauge - it's a computer readout. I'm not sure how the computer is programmed, but it may not be showing you the variation that's causing the fans to cycle. Or maybe it's showing the engine's outlet temp (which I think would be fairly stable) and the fans are reacting to the radiator temp (which changes all over the place depending on thermostat setting and airflow).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> Keep in mind that's not a true temp gauge - it's a computer readout. I'm not sure how the computer is programmed, but it may not be showing you the variation that's causing the fans to cycle.


My 2012 still has the digital readout as well as the gauge. Think just below half that is shown when fully warmed up is actually a range from 180-230F. The thing never moves at all once in this range.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> My 2012 still has the digital readout as well as the gauge.


For some reason it was pulled from later models.




spacedout said:


> Think just below half that is shown when fully warmed up is actually a range from 180-230F. The thing never moves at all once in this range.


Assuming they are measuring the same point, I'd think I'd see some movement given the 50F change. But for whatever reason, our computer gauges remain rock solid at one tick below half way. Personally, I'd like to see it behave like a real gauge. That's what I'm used to.


----------



## Roostah (Aug 21, 2021)

spacedout said:


> My 2012 still has the digital readout as well as the gauge. Think just below half that is shown when fully warmed up is actually a range from 180-230F. The thing never moves at all once in this range.


I got a 2012 as well, same problem, the fan comes on for 5 seconds, stays off for 5, comes back on for 5, and the gage is always the same.


----------

